# Ardgarten. Cobleland or Cashel?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

These 3 Forest Holidays C&CC club sites are still open at this time of year, so thinking if heading to one of them this weekend.

Has anyone stayed at any of these sites, which would you recommend?

Would prefer hard standing.

Thanks


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Stayed at Cobleland. Not many hardstandings and next to a river which was swollen in summer. Didn't like fact they charge extra for cars and even wanted to charge my son to come onto the site to pick us up so we weren't impressed. If you like walking good walk into Aberfoyle and there is an excellent farm shop along the road at Gartartan.
Have a good weekend wherever you decide to go.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Think this was the Forest Holiday one we stayed at.

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Subject to having van on the road (don't get me started!!) we have booked into Christchurch in Glos for Christmas Eve and Day. I think --- ooh just have to look now hope I have!

Greenie going blonder by the minute!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Subject to having van on the road (don't get me started!!) we have booked into Christchurch in Glos for Christmas Eve and Day. I think --- ooh just have to look now hope I have!
> 
> Greenie going blonder by the minute!


Whats happening with van??? Is Mr Fixit fixing it and whats up with it???

We have stayed at Ardgarten was a wee bit hilly and the midges were gawd awful but they all deid now so you be ok. Good fishing for fash from the shore, cos Loch Long tis sea Loch.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cashel is a beautiful spot and you can most probably set up by the side of the loch. Some good walks from the Cashel visitor centre at the farm across the road from the site. 

Clear days give wonderful sunsets. Clear nights you can see the Milky Way.

MH dump awkward but accessible, just. All pitches hardstanding. Also several miles to the shops.

Peace and quiet, this is it.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Told you not to get me started ...... so have started now and will stop eventually.


So the saga continues .... rang that crap hole in Huddersfield called a dealer about 8 times this morning bearing in mind they close on Friday for 2 weeks. I have there two years extended pile of crap warranty. Nothing zilch nada response no ring backs they bugger wubbish.

SOOOO bearing in mind we are going away on Christmas Eve rang up Renault in Bradford who suggested I get it down to them via AA tomorrow as they can fit us in straightaway. We may have to pay for it but am gonna get me own back in a Court kinda way! AA were fantastic booked a low loader for tomorrow morning (were fantastic lets hope that stays optimistic).

Renault said they may be able to get in touch and confirm whatever the chuff is wrong with this here bluddy expensive piece of metal on my drive. Am fast losing patience and caravanning is looking chuffing very appealing right now.

So back on topic Forest Holiday booked for Christmas Eve/Day - so gonna take a tent if I have to! brrrrrr maybe not then.

Right rant over betcha glad you asked now.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

How long do you have to stay there to guarantee one?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

huh? stay where and guarantee what?


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a an iron age fort at Strathcashell point, south of Cashel site, BTW.

Couple of pix at the site:


----------

